# I would like your imput



## Troubled_Mommy22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im a fairly healthy 22 year old mother. As far as I can remember I've always have had stomach issuesDuring my pregnancy I expierienced alot of diarrhea and cramping, alot of nausea during my last trimester (typical pregnancy nausea Im assuming) But after giving birth to my daughter 1/15/11 everything went downhill as far as my GI health. My current symptoms are:Severe 24 hour nausea (taking compazine,but isn't working much anymore)Sour tummyNoisey tummyBloatingBuldges that come and go above my navelFatigueConstipation/crampsThese symptoms should lead to a simple diagnosis. Every specialist I have seen is telling me it's "stress" "in my head" "go see a therapist"... No one believes me and it is SO FRUSTRATING! It has not only affected my social life, but my marriage (havent gone out to dinner with my hudband in over 1+ year) but most dissapointing, it affects me as a parent.Ive tried changing my diet, misc meds, ect. But nothing helps me feel normalI have had:CT negativeUltrasounds negativeBlood pannels ALL negativeXrays negativeUpper GI endo negativeHow do I manage my symptoms? I need any advice I can get... Please help me


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

How LONG did you try dietary changes? (most diets need a solid two months) and what changes did you try?


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I had the same issues after my second child was born. As well as the same tests done. Finally after my colonoscopy I was diagnosed with a spastic colon/intestine and ibs. It took some time for my new diet and fiber intake to mild the symptoms. I wonder... Is it common for ibs etc to pop up after birth? Hmm. I do hope you feel better. I know what it can be like to be sick with kids. It's tough. Hang in there, there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Troubled_Mommy22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Korga, I tried dietary changes for a few weeks, but I admit that I gave up fairly quickly after not seeing results as soon as Id likeAnd erinelizabeth I've tried upping my fiber intake with fiber one bars, benefiber drink ect, but it seems to make my nausea and bloating 100 times worse and I'll still be constipated. Im really starting to think my IBS flareup is due to the birth! I seem to go through periods of "remession"


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Ginger tea and or capsules for the nausea. Try digestive enzymes with meals.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

What dietary changes did you try?


----------



## Troubled_Mommy22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Bq, Ive tried just about every suppliment and tea. It makes my nausea alot worse. Ive also tried many over the counter antacids (zantac, prilosec, tums, pepto bismol) I currently take 10mg-20mg of Compazine per day, but they arent doing much for the nausea! Also I have tried probiotics. Nothing is easing my nausea at all except for overloading on my current prescription and waiting it out Korga I have removed caffinated dark sodas from my diet, candy bars, spicy foods and greasy foods. I tried switching to Sprite or buying teas from starbucks, but the sprite bloats me and causes slight nausea, and tea I will never drink again! It made me highly nauseated for 2+ days! Ive also tried increasing my fiber, but it made my nausea and bloating 10 times worse and wont go away for a few days!What are ways to settle a very sour nauseated stomach? It seems like I have tried everything under the sun!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My IBS started just after the birth of my son - and that was almost 30 years ago - I tried everything too - very frustrating. Peppermint tea and rescue remedy may be helpful for your tummy...Take a peek at my journey below - I have been on every med, diet, etc and nothing helped me - I would be happy to answer any questions you may have. IBS is NOT in your head, and it is very hard to live with - there is a strong brain-gut component to this condtion which for many bypasses any diets or meds taken. This was the case for me... but there is hope for feeling better - believe me, I have been there! Let me know after reading my links below, if I can help...


----------



## TxCowGirl12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Troubled Mommy, You and I have a lot of the same symptoms, and we are actually the same age. I deal with almost 24 hour nausea for which I take Zofran, and it works wonders! i seriously could not function without it. I also take a lot of liquid anti acid and pepto bismal. Every medical test I have had has come nack negative.Sometimes my nausea is so severe I wonder if i have the stomach flu. I follow the low fodmap diet and I try to drink plenty of water and absolutely NO alchohal. Hope this helps


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

Your symptoms and tests are almost identical to what I started out with too. I also tried so many different things with no relief, and in a very short time, I dropped from 120 lbs to 94 lbs, where I am currently, trying my best to gain it back. I have four kiddos, aged 10 down to 4 and I know that I haven't been the best mom or wife over the past year or so because I am so tired and feeling so crummy all the time.BUT my IBS diagnosis has helped by giving me somewhere to start in terms of following a plan to make myself feel better. The first book that really helped me was Eating for IBS by Heather VanVorous. It was very easy to stick with it because the terms of her diet are so clearly laid out. I've gone on to read more about IBS and food, and also about Probiotics and gut health, and things are looking up for me. It takes time - I started working to feel better in May, and just now I am starting to feel stable, and dare I say it...healthy...and like I have some energy to spare.Every day is not fantastic, but at least part of every day, I am feeling good. The thing that I have found to be the most important part of feeling good for me is to start the day with soluable fibre. I get up and the first thing I do in the morning is mix up a glass of Metamucil or FiberSmart and down it, then take a high-quality probiotic with another glass of water right after. If I do this, my day generally goes well. If I miss the fibre, the day is a write-off for me. Also, since I am prone to constipation, I make sure to drink 2L of water over the course of the day to keep the fibre happy. LOL Generally I have a bowel movement every 1-3 days on this routine, which is way better than my previous 3-6 days between a BM.I've been taking these supplements for about a month now and as I've gotten used to them, I am starting to add in vitamin and mineral supplements to fill in the gaps in my nutrition due to having a limited diet. I do feel like I am always taking some sort of pill, but feel good that so far, I don't need to take any prescribed medication.Good luck! I hope that you find something that helps you out. I remember the feeling of nothing working, no support, the drs saying it is just anxiety, and losing my social life. I think I am almost at the point now that I am ready to start making my friends back and volunteering at my kids' school again. I really hope I am, anyway! HUGS


----------

